# Solved: Deals 'n' steals



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Toshiba - Satellite Laptop

Our Price:
$299.99

15.4" widescreen


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Weekly Specials going on now at Staples

# Vivitar DVR 510N Digital Video Camcorder = $50
# Vivitar DVR 810HD Digital Video Camcorder = $80
# Canon FS200 Flash Memory Digital Camcorder = $280
# Acer AS4810-8480 14" Laptop $550 - $20 off 54835 = $530
# Dell Inspiron 1545 15.6" 3GB Laptop $600 - $20 off 54835 = $580
# Compaq Presario CQ5110F Desktop PC $300 - $20 off 54835 = $280
# HP G60-441US 16" 3GB Laptop $530 - $50 rebate - $20 off 54835 = $460
# Sony Vaio VGN-NW120J/S 15.5" 4GB Notebook $650 - $20 off 54835 = $630
# Compaq Presario Q1859 18.5" Widescreen LCD Monitor $110 - $20 off 54835 = $90
# AOC F19S 18.5" Widescreen LCD Monitor $100 + $1 filler - $20 off 54835 = $81
# Texas Instruments TI-84 Calculator $125 - $20 off 54835 - $15 rebate = $90
# Boston X-ACTO Pencil Sharpener $20 - $3 instant savings - $7 rebate = $10
# Panasonic KX-TG9333T DECT 6.0 Cordless Phone $80 - $20 rabate = $60
# AT&T CL84109 DECT 6.0 Corded/Cordless Phone $65 - $10 rebate = $55
# Staples /Sealy Posturepedic Geneva Leather Executive Chair = $170
# OmniTech 6-Sheet Cross Cut Shredder $35 - $15 rebate = $20
# Sealy Posturepedic Brown Leather Executive Chair = $170
# Motorola H375 Bluetooth Headset $30 - $10 rebate = $20
# Staples Manilo Black Leather Manager's Chair = $50
# Staples Cushing Luxura Manager's Chair = $120
# Kodak EasyShare M1063 Digital Camera = $100
# Epson Stylus NX415 All-in-One Printer = $60
# Staples Casdin Luxura Task Chair = $50
# Omnitech 8.5" Digital Picture Frame = $70
# Nikon Coolpix L100 Digital Camera = $250
# Brother HL-2140 Laser Printer = $60


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Moreover, unlike other defragment software, Paragon Total Defrag require only *less than 1% of free space on the hard drive to operate.*

Features of Paragon Total Defrag 2009

Online/Offline defragmentation of any disks/volumes including RAID systems
Unique low-level file system defragmentation and optimization algorithms
9 different defragmentation strategies
Boot-time defragmentation of critical system files
Defragmentation of GPT disks as well as MBR disks
Defragmentation of dynamic volumes
Two Defragmentation Mode(Fast or Safe)
Ability to speed up launch of applications
Ability to maximize file system performance
Bootable CD image with run-from-CD edition
Compatible with Windows 2000/XP/Vista
The Paragon Total Defrag 2009 normally cost $29.95 for purchase. Users who might intend to try Paragon Total Defrag 2009 now can grab a great opportunity offered by Paragon to enjoy a free full version license key for special edition of this utility software. To grab a free full version Paragon Total Defrag 2009 with genuine and working license key for this utility software, users can follow the steps below:"
http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=1471067


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The Ashampoo Music Studio 2009 cost $29.99 for purchase. It includes almost all features of Music Studio 3. As part of promotional offer from Ashampoo, interested users now can get the valid license by follow the step below:"
http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=1471065


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$50 rebate Exp 7/31/09


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

iPhone and iPod Travel Charger White (Compatible with New iPhone, iPod and Old iPhone, iPod)

Our Price: $3.15


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

If you hear of Australian specials give us a yell (hardware i mean) i know software can be brought anywhere, exchange rate and postage on hardware can sometimes make it not worth while if buying overseas unless its something you can not get where you are.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"BlackBerrys new Curve 8520 will be available at Wal-Mart stores in early August for the iPhone-undermining price of $48.88 with a two-year T-Mobile service contract. (T-Mobile stores will sell the phone for $129.99.) The phone, aimed at young social networkers rather than business people, trades off 3G speed for Wi-Fi and digital media support."
http://venturebeat.com/2009/07/27/wal-mart-to-sell-new-blackberry-curve-8520-for-4888/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Acronis Disk Director Suite 10.0

$24.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Guitar Hero World Tour Complete Band Kit (PS2 $79.99, Xbox 360 $89.99, PS3/Wii $119.99)
http://www.guitarherostore.com/GHWT-Band-Bundle


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Coupon code "SV2132" cuts it to $119.99. With free shipping


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

This $60 mail-in rebate cuts it to $0. With free shipping


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Philips 42PFL5704D/F7 42 inch LCD HDTV (1080p, 120Hz) + HDMI Cable $699 Free Shipping


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Apply coupon code "AC1874" and it falls to $89.99 ($0.09/GB).


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Whats better than free? Free forever! Nero offers you the chance to enjoy Neros world-renowned data disc burning and copying features for an unlimited time, absolutely FREE!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Nero 9 - Free version


"This version of Nero 9 contains simply data burning and disc copying features for CDs and DVDs. Additional features and functionality are available with an upgrade to Nero 9 full version."

Not bad for free, trying to compete with all the free burning software out there?

Slow download 6kb a sec. What do you expect for free.

Direct download link, bypass the email request
ftp://ftp5.usw.nero.com/PUB/272c0e95bf96725eee492061c7d1bc67/Nero-9.4.12.3_free.exe


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm on vacation and have broadband access at the beach house, I just downloaded it at 313kbytes/sec on a pretty slow Comcast account.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Photo Stamp Remover is a photo correction utility that can remove scratches, dust, stains, wrinkles, tears, date stamps and other unwanted artifacts that appear on photographs.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Buy.com Total Price: $162.99


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Mumbodog said:


> "This version of Nero 9 contains simply data burning and disc copying features for CDs and DVDs. Additional features and functionality are available with an upgrade to Nero 9 full version."
> 
> Not bad for free, trying to compete with all the free burning software out there?
> 
> ...


Hey....
,

The ftp link you provided DOE'N'T work ??


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - Greeting Card Builder


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Your Price: $19.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

You Pay 
$77.77


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$349.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"DoubleSafety is a program for automatic data backup. With an effortless user interface, you can store backups on your hard drive or use a local area network, send them to an FTP server or write to a CD/DVD or Blu-Ray/HD-DVD. You can also automatically encrypt data using the 256-bit AES algorithm."
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/doublesafety-4-4/


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> The ftp link you provided DOE'N'T work ??


the deal is probably over


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> the deal is probably over


Looks like it is still available via my original link.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Pre-order Price Guarantee

$29.00


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.basspro.com/homepage.htm...tage&hvarEID=&cm_ven=&cm_cat=&cm_pla=&cm_ite=


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Total Privacy provides the most advanced information removal solution for protection against todays malicious online and offline threats.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Get Webroot Desktop Firewall FREE


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Office Ultimate 2007 $59.95

You must have a valid e-mail address at an educational institution (with or without the .EDU suffix, depending on the school) Check the "Am I Eligible" link.

$64 in Canada

$75 in Australia


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.coldplay.com/lrlrl/lr.html


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

downloads for free


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Price:Free Full Commercial Software


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Has anyone successfully gotten a license for A squared on that deal?
I already have an account there.
But when filling out the form, it said it granted a one year license to me but gave no key.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

# choose "Manage Licenses" on the left
# choose "Get license by coupon code"
# enter ( kam-nef-max-558") and click "convert" (the space in front and quotation mark after the code are required)


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

RootbeaR said:


> # choose "Manage Licenses" on the left
> # choose "Get license by coupon code"
> # enter ( kam-nef-max-558") and click "convert" (the space in front and quotation mark after the code are required)


That was done ....as I stated.....but no key appeared .
How is a licensed installation accomplished with out a key ?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Here's a screen shot that's the same for accounts under 2 different email addresses


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Probably a multi-step process.
Download and install, gets associated with your account.

I have downloaded an .exe file but have not tried it.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

RootbeaR said:


> Probably a multi-step process.
> Download and install, gets associated with your account.
> 
> I have downloaded an .exe file but have not tried it.


The install asks for your email address and your login password to complete a licensed version.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - Animated Wallpaper Maker


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Moyea SWF to Video Converter Pro a professional and handy SWF converter that can perfectly convert all kinds of SWF to Video, audio and image in any popular formats like AVI, AVI with alpha, MOV, FLV, RMVB, MP3, Animated GIF, and so on."
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/moyea-swf-to-video-converter-pro-2/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Sale:
$39.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"YouTube Video Ripper is a download software for downloading multiple videos from the YouTube site. Its easy to batch download videos from YouTube to your computer hard drive with one mouse click or drag and drop."
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/youtube-video-ripper/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

HP Pavilion dv6t Core 2 Duo 16in Laptop (4GB/500GB/Blu-Ray/6-Cell + 12-Cell Batteries) $699.98
Free Shipping after Coupon Code: NBM5487


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> HP Pavilion dv6t Core 2 Duo 16in Laptop (4GB/500GB/Blu-Ray/6-Cell + 12-Cell Batteries) $699.98


Don't see that config in the link you provided?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have to customize it using the links on the right.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> You have to customize it using the links on the right.


:up:


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

TOSHIBA Satellite L305-S5962 NoteBook Intel Pentium dual-core T4200(2.00GHz) 15.4" Wide XGA 2GB Memory DDR2 800 250GB HDD 5400rpm DVD Super Multi Intel GMA 4500M - Retail
Original Price: $599.99
You Save: $200.00
$399.99

Limit 1 per customer


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Get Top Rated Online Armor Premium Firewall for Free


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

GMC R-4 Bulldozer AZT-GMCR4-BL Black ABS / SECC steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail

($59.99 after $30.00 Mail-In Rebate)

Different looking case.

Right out of Transformers


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Our Price: $16.95


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

mushkin 4GB (2 x 2GB) 200-Pin DDR2 SO-DIMM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel Kit Laptop Memory Model 996559 - Retail

($38.99 after $10.00 Mail-In Rebate)


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Xara XS, is a special version of Xara Xtreme, Xara's flagship product, and we here at Gizmo's Freeware are pleased to be able to offer it to you completely free of charge.

If you find Xara XS to your liking, but want more features, you can use XS as an upgrade path to Xtreme 4 or Xtreme 4 Pro."
http://www.techsupportalert.com/con...rcial-vector-graphics-editor-totally-free.htm


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Batch Picture Resizer


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"In A Word: Yes(1969- ) (Box Set) (2002)

$19.98 "


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Price: $699.96


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$9.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Our Price:	$29.98


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Samsung NC10-14GB Netbook Intel Atom 1.6GHz, 1GB, 160GB HD, 10.2" Widescreen WSVGA, 802.11 b/g, Bluetooth, Webcam, Windows XP Home"
$339.95


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Watermark Express is a powerful and professional watermarking software that helps you to protect your digital photo easily! With Watermark Express, you will be able to add text, EXIF information, image, logo watermark to your photo to protect your copyrights, and with it batch processing function that can helps you to process hundreds of photo in minutes."
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/watermark-express-1-0/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Canon Powershot SX10IS 10MP Digital Camera with 20x Wide Angle Optical Image Stabilized Zoom

Price: $306.34 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping"
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Powershot-SX10IS-Digital-Stabilized/dp/B001G5ZTZO

A friend of mine has this Camera. :up:


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$11.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"HP Pavilion dv7-1444us 17" Widescreen Notebook Computer With AMD Turion X2 Dual-Core Processor RM-75

Original Price: $699.99

* $499.99*
after instant and mail-in savings
Prices effective through 08/22/2009

In store only."
http://www.officedepot.com/a/produc...ssionid=00009rgISYT19Hh2Thm4uaGYjAf:13ddq0u44


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"2009 Chevrolet Aveo 5 LS - Black
$9,395.10
27%OFF
MSRP$12,870.00[?]
Save $3,474.90
Free shipping"
http://deals.ebay.com/deals?afepn=5335869999&campid=5335869999&PID=1225267


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$699.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$249.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$4.99 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Costco offers its members the Samsung 2494HM 1080p 24" Widescreen HD Monitor for $199.99.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Fantom 1TB G-Force Hard Drive - Dual Interface (eSATA & USB 2.0) - External Hard Drive. Price After Rebate(s): $69.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Everybody Loves Raymond - The Complete Series
Price: $79.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

May as well close this thread.

Apparently "sharing" is "stealing."

By posting these savings, I am helping others "rob" these companies of the full price they deserve to be paid.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

RootbeaR said:


> May as well close this thread.
> 
> Apparently "sharing" is "stealing."
> 
> By posting these savings, I am helping others "rob" these companies of the full price they deserve to be paid.


This is a good thread, RootbeaR.......all nice and legal. A good service to TSG members.
Be a shame to close it because you don't make your point in Civ Debate about illegal downloading.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> May as well close this thread.
> 
> Apparently "sharing" is "stealing."
> 
> *By posting these savings, I am helping others "rob" these companies of the full price they deserve to be paid.*


*
*
who told you that?  I help myself when I'm looking for a bargain by going to comparison sites, Google, review sites etc.
sharing is NOT stealing otherwise these sites would be out of business, carry on  :up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

dotty999 said:


> [/B]
> who told you that?  I help myself when I'm looking for a bargain by going to comparison sites, Google, review sites etc.
> sharing is NOT stealing otherwise these sites would be out of business, carry on  :up:


That issue is one of sharing stolen music, movies and software


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Stoner said:


> That issue is one of sharing stolen music, movies and software


who decided it was stolen? surely the software and pc best buys can't be classified as so

I'm gerrin more confused by the minute.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Stoner said:


> Nothing in this thread is stolen.
> 
> *Probably because you are honest and never been involved in illegal downloading and never had any interest.*
> All the links in this thread are legit....so don't be afraid of them.
> ...


*phew* thanks! and you're right! I don't download anything apart from freeware, I'm not afraid of the links, just some of the members are scary

present company excepted


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

dotty999 said:


> *phew* thanks! and you're right! I don't download anything apart from freeware, I'm not afraid of the links, just some of the members are scary
> 
> present company excepted


I've found some nice freeware over time and it's places like TSG that help find it :up:


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Stoner said:


> I've found some nice freeware over time and it's places like TSG that help find it :up:


yea me too! I like to give Google a break sometimes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

RootbeaR said:


> May as well close this thread.
> 
> Apparently "sharing" is "stealing."
> 
> By posting these savings, I am helping others "rob" these companies of the full price they deserve to be paid.


Where in the world does that come from?  I'd say left field, but it appears to come from father than that!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

dotty999 said:


> [/B]
> carry on  :up:


I was viewing this thread this AM before making my first post to it.

Someone with more powers than me needs to monitor it and delete the deals as they expire. It gets too cumbersome. Especially if it is a first viewing or looking for something.
It becomes useless. Can't keep making new posts for same thing according to the rules. Regardless of what some think, I try to abide by rules.

If they could give me the power on this one thread, I'd do it. But I doubt that is possible.

I see no reason why anyone else can't post deals here. Or start another thread. This thread is off topic.

Carry on!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since this is wandering afield, and it appears that the original topic will not be continued, I'm going to close this one.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I think assumptions were being made on both sides and this is not a debate forum but merely a place to post miscellaneous technical items of interest. Although the thread has been closed, I've removed those posts that didn't contribute anything to the thread.


----------

